# GSP Wallpaper



## Torreno

Hello everyone! I'm new around here!

I would just like to share a wallpaper I made. At the moment it only comes in one resolution (1680x1050). If the feedback is great I will continue on making more.

Enjoy!

Preview:









1680x1050



also I apologize if this is in the wrong forum section. :confused02:


----------



## D.P.

You're in the right section. 

It looks good. This may just be the size, but it does look a bit dark. But at full size it's probably good. 

Good job on it.


----------



## M.C

Looks good, although a bit dark like D.P said.

Nice job.


----------



## Evil Ira

Nice effect!


----------



## Torreno

thanks for all the feedback.


----------

